# Lens Advice New York City



## Hector1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

I haven't been to New York City since 2004. I wasn't so big into photography back then.
I was wondering if someone had advice what lens to bring to New York.
My memory is that the buildings are dramatically tall.
I will be doing alot of the classic shots like Manhattan Bridge from DUMBO, Skyline from the Old Pier, Probably Top of the Rock ( I did the Empire State the last time).
The newish station near the One World Trade Centre looks lovely.

Most probably I will bring the 16-35 F4 and 24-70.
I have a 11-24 which is a heavy lens. I'm not sure if it will be used. Has anyone used it there with good results.
I have a 24mm TS-E as well.
I could also bring a 70-200 or 100-400 but I'm not sure if I will use either.

I love modern architecture so if anyone has suggestions of good locations or buildings let me know.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 13, 2019)

11-24, 24-70, 70-200... also the TS-E... and a Sherpa.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> 11-24, 24-70, 70-200... also the TS-E... and a Sherpa.


Yes - unfortunately. Its where micro 4/3 has an advantage.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 13, 2019)

Every city holiday I’ve been to a 16-35’ish lens was the only thin I used. If I still had the TS-E 17 at the time, that would have been used the most. I’m usually not using anything wider than 35, and lately 50, but in a city they are not seeing any use. My 2 cents.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 14, 2019)

Definitely the 11-24!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2019)

I'd forget the 11-24 because of the weight and the no compromise one trick pony aspect of it (11-16 with no IS and no real ability for filters), but I'd take the TS-E24 as a stitch from it gets you the 11mm perspective at higher resolution. I'd also take the 16-35 f4 as a general lens.


----------



## Quirkz (Jul 14, 2019)

It’s very much a walking city, so you’ll appreciate going light on gear. Streets can be busy, and the locals don’t appreciate it when people stop in the middle of the sidewalk to change lenses (well, I don’t at least. I’m walking over here!), so a flexible zoom is a must for me. Of course, I know plenty folks who will walk around the city with just a single prime, soooooo.... take whatever is your favorite.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 14, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Definitely the 11-24!


Hi Don,
I've never used it in a city - so you'd recommend it?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 15, 2019)

16-35, 24-70, 100-400. The 16-35 is wide enough to get parts of buildings (relatively close) without the look of them falling over too badly. The 11-24 will exaggerate this effect even more. So 16-35 or 24-70 as a walkaround.

100-400 is best for skyline shots from a bridge or across a river.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 15, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> The 11-24 will exaggerate this effect even more.


Unless you level the horizon in the center of the image when you shoot and then frame by cropping in post, which makes it a sort of shift lens.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 15, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> Yes - unfortunately. Its where micro 4/3 has an advantage.


Until the light is low or a big crop is wanted.  I still curse the day I bought my Olympus.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 15, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Unless you level the horizon in the center of the image when you shoot and then frame by cropping in post, which makes it a sort of shift lens.



If you're trying to take a picture of a skyscraper, then this will be really hard to do because you'll need to be be a few hundred feet off the ground (in a nearby building) or really far away with a blocked view. Even with a 11-24, you'll need to be more than a block away to get the entire building in a half frame.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies - still undecided. Tempted by the idea of bringing the 11-24. Concerned about the weight of it.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 16, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> Hi Don,
> I've never used it in a city - so you'd recommend it?


My last trip to New York I had a crop camera and a 17-55 lens. Once I got there, I wanted wider. Obviously, the wider you go, the more distortion you get..... but you can correct a lot in Lightroom.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 16, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> Thanks for all the replies - still undecided. Tempted by the idea of bringing the 11-24. Concerned about the weight of it.



If you're that on the fence, just bring the 11-24. The worst case is lugging a lens you don't use often. The best case is finding that it is a better choice than a 16-35. In the process, you'll learn what works better for you.

If you are planning a lot of shots using a tripod, then I'd echo PBD's advice about the TSE-24. Shift will help reduce/eliminate the "buildings falling backwards" effect. Aren't they also compatible with extenders?

When traveling for longer trips, I typically brings two camera bags. The smaller one gets packed with clothes and travels in the suitcase if going by air. Once at the destination, I store the gear in the larger bag or room safe, and take a smaller set out for the day/excursion.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 16, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> My last trip to New York I had a crop camera and a 17-55 lens. Once I got there, I wanted wider. Obviously, the wider you go, the more distortion you get..... but you can correct a lot in Lightroom.


Thanks Don. 2004 was the last time I was there and my memory is of being surprised by the height of the buildings in downtown Manhattan.
11-24 / 24-70 might be a good combination. 
The 16-35mm is a nice light lens.
Can’t wait to get there. Lots to see and do. 
The Shed, Vessel, Path Station and of course One World Trade centre weren’t there the last time I was there.
I did the Empire State the last time and was thinking the Top of the Rock this time. I’m not sure if there is any tall building that you can see the city without a wall of glass?


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 16, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> If you're that on the fence, just bring the 11-24. The worst case is lugging a lens you don't use often. The best case is finding that it is a better choice than a 16-35. In the process, you'll learn what works better for you.
> 
> If you are planning a lot of shots using a tripod, then I'd echo PBD's advice about the TSE-24. Shift will help reduce/eliminate the "buildings falling backwards" effect. Aren't they also compatible with extenders?
> 
> When traveling for longer trips, I typically brings two camera bags. The smaller one gets packed with clothes and travels in the suitcase if going by air. Once at the destination, I store the gear in the larger bag or room safe, and take a smaller set out for the day/excursion.


Thanks for the advice. 
Yes considering the 24 TSE as I’m back using it more. I’m getting used to wearing glasses so I can see again if it’s in focus.
Packing correctly will be important.


----------

